# KitchenAid Stand Mixers Meat Grinder $20



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 3, 2021)

Looks like good deal.  These deals usually don't last long.  Use promo code at check out.  I have one similar to this.  Why it is not the highest quality it gets the job done.






						Bqypower KitchenAid Metal Food Grinder Attachment only $19.99
					

Best Deal: Bqypower KitchenAid Metal Food Grinder Attachment from Amazon.com for $19.99 via promotion code. Published on 05/09/2021




					www.edealinfo.com


----------



## Wurstmeister (May 3, 2021)

For that price if you only use it as a back-up you saved money!  Thanks for heads-up.

John


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 3, 2021)

I used mine last weekend to grind pork butt for breakfast sauage.  Worked great.


----------



## Winterrider (May 3, 2021)

I have the Kitchen Aid brand , works very good for just small little grinds. Better than going downstairs to get the LEM.


----------

